# Divorce is almost final, but I am unemployeed help!



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

Anxiousely waiting job offer - after 4 interviews, and 6 of my references were called r/o

and all had positive feedback. I interviewed with VP of sales, the Owner, 2 employees who would be on my team. All gave good feedback and all were separate interviews not together. Last part of the interview was with the VP of sales, lasted 90 min and we reviewed my personality test (results were fine). This was Wednesday, I asked for next steps and she said she need to get with owner to discuss and she would have an answer hopefully by the end of the week. There is also a recruiter involved who is managing the process (she doesnt work at the company). She followed up today and hasn't heard. Now I know to draw up an offer it can take time but I am seriousely stressed out. Im going through divorce and have to be out of the house (we are selling) and am currently unemployeed (i am collecting unemployment insurance). I have 2 daughters and will get no child support. And I have no car or health insuance. The stress I am under is extreme. Before my last job I made an average of 90K plus benefits etc for 9 years. Now I have nothing except equity in the house which I cant get til is sells. Ive been intervieing for 3 months and at my wits end - I want to run away literally. I have 2 girls in elementary and middle school and will have nowhere to live, and my soon to be ex gets to stay in the house til it sells.


----------



## vauxhall101 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's tough, I'm in a similar situation (was just about to start a thread about it actually). First of all, good luck on the job interview, fingers crossed for you. I suppose an obvious first question is: do you have any family or friends who can help you out? Even if it's just a couch to crash on for a little while? 

I don't know exactly what your situation is, but you could just start interviewing for everything, even if it is just a job at the car wash, while you look for something else. Do you have anything you could sell for a little bit of money to tide you over?


----------

